# Withdrawal Time



## goatlife1342 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello,
I feed Purina Goat Grower to my show wethers. I can’t seem to find if there is a withdrawal time on that for when auction comes around? It is a medicated grain. TIA


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be somewhere on the label.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have both kinds, one is medicated and the other is not, be sure to get non medicated if you are going to butcher. Check the label, should say there.


----------



## goatlife1342 (Feb 25, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> It should be somewhere on the label.


i have looked on the label and online and haven't been able to find it


----------



## goatlife1342 (Feb 25, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> They have both kinds, one is medicated and the other is not, be sure to get non medicated if you are going to butcher. Check the label, should say there.


the purina goat grower medicated says it's good for meat goats. is this not correct? thanks for the help!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

There is no withdrawal for monensin for slaughter/meat purposes - only milk for human consumption.


----------

